# The Official: Lets bag win 30 against the 76ers Thread



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

I predicted 30 wins before the season started.
I still predict 30 wins.


Chicago 105
Philidelphia 98


Iverson pours in 35

Crawford/Williams combine for 30 points and 16 assists
Curry dominates with 20/9


LETS GO BULLS!!!!!!


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Curry will get 25


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford bothers AI like he bothered Kidd, not like he got killed by Szcerbiak. Jay has a solid game, Eddy dominates in limited minutes, as Coleman will get him into foul trouble. Jalen plays within the offense (16,7,7). Blount plays solid again. 

"Jay down the lane, kickout to Jamal for three...YES!! Bullis win 30" :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

*BIGGEST GAME OF THE YEAR---NO QUESTION* 

I gotta go dominate in a basketball game at 8EST and wont be back til about 9-9:30EST (and by dominate I mean Dalibor puts up numbers that make me jealous) but I will be here as soon as I get back, sweating way too much for my own good to catch this game. 

This game is so important (of course, only if we win. If we lose its a fluke.)

I want this win so much. I know how much the Bulls want it (especially Curry, Crawford, Williams, Fizer, Chandler... all the players who have turned around everything at some point this season) and that adrenaline and excitement will boil over to one of the best games of the season.

PREDICTION:

Bulls 104
Sixers 86

GO BULLLLS!!!!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bulls 187, Sixers 4.


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

iverson may not play today.because of that shooting that happened the other day.i wonder if larry brown is thinking maybe he should pursue the kansas job.instead of having to put up with another year of iverson's crap.

bulls-98
76ers-87


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

If the Knicks can beat the Sixers at home, the Bulls should be able to especially the way they been playing at the UC. No Van Horn and Coleman will make things incredibly easy for Curry as long as he doesn't get in foul trouble. This game could be a blowout if Curry gets alot of touches.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Bulls win by 30 points
Eddy scores 30 points

and most important

We earn our 30th win


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>max6216</b>!
> iverson may not play today.because of that shooting that happened the other day.i wonder if larry brown is thinking maybe he should pursue the kansas job.instead of having to put up with another year of iverson's crap.
> 
> bulls-98
> 76ers-87


What do you mean by that???? Iverson has been a model citizen and teammate and leader this entire season. You have no idea of what you are talking about. I didnt know it was crap when A friend is shot


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Larry Brown I hear is thinking about the Rockets as well as college. I agree with BEEZ though, what crap has Iverson done?


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Bulls 187, Sixers 4.



And AI will be the leading scorer for the Sixers with pi.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

I think the Bulls will pull it off. 

No prediction for the final score, just a prediction that the guys will show up and play for pride. Ya know... win one for the Krauser. Plus, we've been known to take down Philly in the last game of the season before. :yes:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

*Final Predictions*

Are the Bulls going to be normal size or tiny?

Normal size = Bulls 742 - Sixers -6
Tiny Bulls = Bulls 209 - Sixers 64 a nail biter!

I should have worn my Rose jersey since this will be his last game in a Bulls uniform. 






This sucks. I hate the last game of the season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We can win this game. Like us, philly has a lot of people hurt. I dont see anyone stopping Curry. 

I predicted 32 wins. 30 wins would be very nice.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Final Predictions*



> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> I should have worn my Rose jersey since this will be his last game in a Bulls uniform.


 

we need Rose to contend for next season!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*this is great*

ive never seen a franchise so excited about a chance for a 30th win..
i mean isnt there 82 games??
anyways i hope philly plays all of their players.. and teaches the bulls how to play hard for 4 quaters and how to play team defense ( which yall have to agree with me on)

Chicago 90
76ers 104

eddy with 20 pts and 3 boards
jamal will get his 23 

iverson 33
that guy with the rathiziamos has a career high and gets 4..


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Bold and Fearless predictions:*

* We are at home, so we'll win.

* Jamal and Jay will combine for a lot of points and assists, but fewer points and assists than AI and Snow.

* Rose won't play defense.

* Eddy Curry will grab fewer rebounds than at least one guard.

* This will be the last game of the season, ending all hopes of the playoffs for the already statistically eliminated Bull.

* *Grizzo'sTight's!* will make at least one absolutely unnecessary, completely non-basketball-related, extremely annoying, and highly mis-spelled post on this thread. 

*Go Bull!*


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: this is great*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> ive never seen a franchise so excited about a chance for a 30th win..


In 1998-1999 the Spurs won 37 games and won the NBA championship, if I remember correctly their 30th win was a big one because it guartenteed them the second seed in the playoffs


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Bold and Fearless predictions:*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> * We are at home, so we'll win.
> 
> * Jamal and Jay will combine for a lot of points and assists, but fewer points and assists than AI and Snow.
> ...


yall should stop dissin' me like that.

yall kno that rod grizzard is the fewchure of the nba.

yall know that the buls will plain suk until they sign grizzard.

KOBE BRYANT IS MY GOD!!!!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

End of the first qtr:

Bulls-35
Sixers-18

Curry has 18 pts, same amount as the whole Sixers team!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Damn, so many Balla threads...


Anyways Eddy Curry is tearin it up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> End of the first qtr:
> 
> Bulls-35
> ...


He has not missed a shot!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Damn, so many Balla threads...
> 
> 
> Anyways Eddy Curry is tearin it up.


My bad..... just got my goat a little. I'm done now....


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This is one ugly group out there:

Brunson
Hassell
E-Rob
Baxter
Bags




:dead:

Cartwright is just askin for a comeback


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Cartwright must be trying to send Paxson a message -


I have crap if you make too many trades - 


Brunson - Worthless and out of shape. very disappointing after a few really good games.

Dali - He did hit an outside shot

Robinson - He is nothing more than a dunking machine. He has the worst driblling skills on the team.

Baxter - All hustle, no glory


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*wow*

Crawfords fast break move was quiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite impressive, had me off my seat!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Message to Jalen: 

When you see a loose ball, go for it!!!!! Do not point at it, you do not have any super powers. The ball will not suddenly come to you after you point at it!!!!

Thank You


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Message to Jalen:
> 
> When you see a loose ball, go for it!!!!! Do not point at it, you do not have any super powers. The ball will not suddenly come to you after you point at it!!!!
> ...


(Jalen to ball) "Come to me, young ball, I will dribble you!"

Maybe Jalen has seen too many Star Wars flicks...


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Why we suckin in 2nd quarter? updates????


----------



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

Curry missed a shot... YES YES YES HALELLUYAH. Sixers hav a chance to win.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

At the risk of sounding like *Balla!*, Eddy has 22 points already with 9 of 10 shooting before the end of the first half!


----------



## Mike Bibby (Jan 10, 2003)

The Straight Beast!

10-11 from the field.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> At the risk of sounding like *Balla!*, Eddy has 22 points already with 9 of 10 shooting before the end of the first half!


:laugh:.....you aren't gonna let this go are you? :laugh:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Why we suckin in 2nd quarter? updates????


Here was a post by *Future!* that pretty much sums it up....



> This is one ugly group out there:
> 
> Brunson
> Hassell
> ...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

curry has 22 points!! Crawford 11.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Could Curry be on his way to a 40+ point game?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> :laugh:.....you aren't gonna let this go are you? :laugh:


Sorry, meant to. Couldn't help myself. I am done......... NOW!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Could Curry be on his way to a 40+ point game?


NO.

Wynn, don't stop on my account. I am actually VERY amused.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> NO.
> ...



I think you used the wrong quote.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Do we expect the patented "third quarter collapse" to set up our heroic fourth quarter come-back, or do we keep on rolling? 


In unrelated news, I think with this performance Eddy may have sealed the FG% crown for this season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice first half. Curry 24 points, 11-12, 5 rebounds 2 blocks. 

We are being out rebounded 23-18. But we have a lot of assists. So ball movement is very good. Rose 9 points 6 assists! 

Our bench is being outscored, 18-8. 

64% to 33% for philly. 

Lets not let them have a huge third quarter as they did two weeks ago.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Here we go, 3rd quarter...OH NO!!!!!!:upset:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Nice first half. Curry 24 points, 11-12, 5 rebounds 2 blocks.
> 
> We are being out rebounded 23-18. But we have a lot of assists. So ball movement is very good. Rose 9 points 6 assists!
> ...


Yes! We have 21 assists on 24 made shots. Excellent ball movement. As for rebounds, with Big Eddy shooting the lights out, there really aren't many offensive opportunities. I think we shouldn;t be too worried about that yet. Their 10 offensive rebounds are likely put backs on missed shots that came right back to the shooter. Imagine how lopsided this game would be if we kept them from those put backs!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

If Curry does not get another 10 shots in the game, we will lose. We need to continually dump the ball into Curry. Hes our hugest asset(literally and figuratively). He cannot be stopped. What reason is justifiable for not going to him?

FEED CURRY!!!!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

ERob, Blount, Williams, Rose all with at least 4 assists in the first half!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> If Curry does not get another 10 shots in the game, we will lose. We need to continually dump the ball into Curry. Hes our hugest asset(literally and figuratively). He cannot be stopped. What reason is justifiable for not going to him?
> 
> FEED CURRY!!!!!!


Larry Brown is too good a coach to not make some type of adjustment in the locker room. Eddy may be seeing some triple and quadruple teams. I agree, look to Eddy, but if he's drawing defenders, it's time for Crawdad, Williams, and company to knock down some jumpers....


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Curry out with foul trouble...

Big Philly comeback here we come


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Curry to the bench with 4(?) fouls...... uh-oh!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Actually Vintage, I didn't use the wrong quote. I simply knew that curry would get in foul trouble in the 3rd. See how hindsight works....:laugh:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This is so stupid 

The defense is so sad


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> Actually Vintage, I didn't use the wrong quote. I simply knew that curry would get in foul trouble in the 3rd. See how hindsight works....:laugh:




I blame you for the Foul Trouble then...........:upset: 


If we lose, its The Krakken's fault


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Third Quarters for the last 12 games (Bull listed second):

vs. Minnesota 37-21
vs. New Jersey 29-16
vs. Detroit 26-20
vs. Indiana *29-31*
vs. Milwaukee 30-27
vs. Philadelphia 29-15
vs. Seattle 22-21
vs. Sacramento 36-26
vs. Indiana 31-22
vs. Miami 18-17
vs. Detroit 33-19
vs. New York 21-20

We've won one third quarter! What is Bill doing in the locker room at halftime? It's not working...


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

guys, what's our record after the all-star break?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jay and Jamal are droppin it like its hot!!!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> We've won one third quarter! What is Bill doing in the locker room at halftime? It's not working...



I think the problem is hes not doing anything. C'mon. You are a coach. Get them fired up.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Sub in Fizer*

Next year when curry gets his forth, we'll be able
to sub in Fizer. I think that will cause some teams headaches. We'll have a low post threat for the whole game


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Sub in Fizer*

Next year when curry gets his forth, we'll be able
to sub in Fizer. I think that will cause some teams headaches. We'll have a low post threat for the whole game


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Sweet mother! Hot Bulls offense!!!!!

Jay playing like a point guard: lots of assists, hardly any points. But he does hit the ones he puts up!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Jay and Jamal are droppin it like its hot!!!


Is that a good thing, or a bad thing?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Where did the posters go?!?!?!?!?!? We're trying to get a long post number here!!!!!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

who's guarding iverson ? and once again.. what's our record after the allstar break?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Is that a good thing, or a bad thing?


Oh its a good thing  

They're both on fire...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Jay with another threee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Where did the posters go?!?!?!?!?!? We're trying to get a long post number here!!!!!


I might've scared 'em away with my "best of *Balla!*" marathon....

...speaking of post count, I think I only had about 20 posts before I started dredging up all of those old Eddy Curry posts. Before anyone else gets upset though, maybe all the Eddy karma I dredged up led to his incredible first half!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Jay is feelin' it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

HIGH FIVIN' Whoo Hooo Jamal for three!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Holy crizzap! 92 points after three!!!!!!!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

what's UP with THIS TEAM !!!??? Why can't we just play like this on the road.... damn !!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> ....and once again.. what's our record after the allstar break?


If the All-Star break ended on February 11th, then we are 12-20 since the break.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> I might've scared 'em away with my "best of *Balla!*" marathon....


Wynn, you Da Man!!!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> If the All-Star break ended on February 11th, then we are 12-19 since the break.


thank you


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

BC better admit he was wrong. Jay & Jamal combo is looking GREAT!!!
Hey "they" have Kobe, Shaq, Horry...we have Jamal, Eddy, Jay...OK gotta get back to earth!!! WHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

jay and jamal are putting tears of joy into my eyes


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Becuase the Bulls aren't the traveling circus anymore, like back in the MJ days, when every road game was virtually a home game.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn! Curry misses another shot!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Becuase the Bulls aren't the traveling circus anymore, like back in the MJ days, when every road game was virtually a home game.


well, I know we're still far away from those days.. but, we should be at least win more than just 3 games.. looking at how we play


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> 
> 
> thank you


I was mistaken, they are 12 and 20 (soon to be 13 and 20!) since February 11th. Sorry.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Foul trouble is the only thing holding back Curry


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Eddy got his 5 ...oh man ....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

What I like is that most of Jamal's 28 points have come while Eddy is planted in foul-trouble pergatory on the bench.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Looks like we're not going to see Eddy until the last 5 minute of the game..


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> What I like is that most of Jamal's 28 points have come while Eddy is planted in foul-trouble pergatory on the bench.


That's called steppin' up when plan A is gone.

Jalen is playing a good game, too. I seriously think he's starting to become the jack of all trades, except defense.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls shooting 63% ?!?!?!?!? That's Curry-like!!!!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

For those of you who's watching the game... is Jamal on Iverson ?

or BC put Williams on Iverson?

just curious... I mean what a show it is, when Jamal play Iverson . and outscoring him.. They both got killer crossover


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I have to admit that while I could understand some differential between home and road, this 100% night and day thing has just perplexed me. 

My hope for next season is for a team that stabilizes that differential and learns how to close out some of the close ones.

It's looking good for the Bulls to actually MEET pre-season expectations (30 is all I ever asked for) and even if they don't attain that goal, to be up on Philly by 14 with 9 1/2 to go in the 4th at the last game of the season...I'd take 29. We've beaten some really freaking good teams this year on our home court.

But 30 is looking pretty fine (not to be bold, but hold on guys...you got a real shot) Goals met. Next stop: Games in May. Next stop after that: Games in June.

 

GO BULLS!!!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> For those of you who's watching the game... is Jamal on Iverson ?
> 
> or BC put Williams on Iverson?
> ...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> 
> Jalen is playing a good game, too. I seriously think he's starting to become the jack of all trades, except defense.




"Jack of half the trades" doesn't have the same ring to it, does it? You're right, though. Jalen seems to be feeling his role in this one. Too many TOs, but 5rbs and 6ast is nice to get from him.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

With this small backcourt, I wouldn't be surprised if the Bulls are primarily playing a 2-3 zone.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

An overlooked stats is that our 2 guards are shooting 16/26. Thats very impressive.

And 6/10 from downtown!!!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Where's Marcus with the game update?!?!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Looks like Jamal's going to breakout next season a la Ricky Davis... (but, I hope he's not going to turn into Ricky Davis.. and i doubt it)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullsmaniac</b>!
> BC better admit he was wrong. Jay & Jamal combo is looking GREAT!!!
> Hey "they" have Kobe, Shaq, Horry...we have Jamal, Eddy, Jay...OK gotta get back to earth!!! WHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


I'm not arguing for or against the combo, but Snow and AI aren't exactly towering over anybody.... Jay and Jamal look like freeking giants compared to these two!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Lead down to six, 94-88...... hold on Bull! Hold on!


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Larry Brown called a time-out when he saw Eddy is back in the game. Look for double and triple teaming!!!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

dammit !!! this courtside flash update is so slow.....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

No Chandler.

No Marshall.

No Fizer.

Next season, we'll likely have those guys, plus another lottery rookie, plus a vet FA.

This is just the begining.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

96-90 Bull lead on an Eddy hook shot....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

99-90 on a Crawdaddy 3!!!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

WOOO HOOOOWWW


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> dammit !!! this courtside flash update is so slow.....


i feel your pain man. The one from bulls.com still shows 81-94.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

101-92 on an Eddy DUNK!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

104-94 Jalen for 3!!!!!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> No Chandler.
> 
> No Marshall.
> ...


I hope we just stick to our team... just acquire role players. I'm not to sure about the lottery pick... I'd trade the pick... 
Don't mess the chemistry that we already built... see what the Clip did by trading Miles for Miller


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I think Eddy Curry has pretty much solidified his league field goal percentage title tonight.

14-16 so far.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> i feel your pain man. The one from bulls.com still shows 81-94.



hehe yeah it sucks so bad


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Problem right now is that Eddy and Corie both have 5 fouls. Do we really want to end the season with Bags and Bax on the floor together?!

Ouch!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

106-94 Eddy jumper!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

107-94 as Eddy drains 1 of 2 FTs.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

:yes: Eddy's the real deal :yes:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Looks like Reinsdorf will have to write bigger checks...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2003041504

realtime... or watch it on flash at NBA.com


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

BTW -- cbs.sportsline.com is my favorite place to follow the game online...... it's where I'm grabbing these scores. Are the other scoreboards caught up yet?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

110-96 Jalen for 333333!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Curry fouled out?


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

hey what's that cbs sportline addres??


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I don't know what they actually are playing, but the stats for Curry, Crawford, and Jay are pretty darn impressive:

Curry - 31 points on 14-16 shooting. 5 boards.

Crawford - 31 points, 12-20 shooting, 7 assists

Jason - 14 points on 5-8 shooting, 7 assists, *2-2 ft's* 

I'm very pleased. I can't wait to get chandler back in the mix next year.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> hey what's that cbs sportline addres??


cbs.sportsline.com


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Look at the free throw descrepency!


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

I thought Eddy was gonna pull a Shaq and punch the guy after they wrap their arms around him. That play reminded me of the Shaq play w/ Brad Miller.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> BTW -- cbs.sportsline.com is my favorite place to follow the game online...... it's where I'm grabbing these scores. Are the other scoreboards caught up yet?


now you tell us ,in the 4th quarter of the last game of the season,got that out my system thanks for the updates


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Curry fouled out?


Looks like I'm wrong, I think he's still in....


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Curry, where's the rebound?

Let's not overhype Curry, he's impressive only on the offensive end... Next season, I expect him to grab at least 9 rebound , daily basis....


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Oh man, Curry 31, Crawford 31? We've got our offensive duo of the future... Jay playin an incredible game too shooting deadeye with 7 assists...


WE ARE THE FUTURE!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*I forgot Rose*

This is how I would like to see him play on a regular basis. If he does this in the next year then he could really help us out

17 points, 5-10fg, 5-5 ft, 6 rebounds, 7 assists.

Good all around game, shooting a high percentage, crasing the boards, and distributing the ball. This is when he is at his best instead of when he thinks he has to score the ball all the time.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> now you tell us ,in the 4th quarter of the last game of the season,got that out my system thanks for the updates


hehehe...... my bad.  Didn't know anyone was looking.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

I said earlier in the year that i would consider the season a success based on player improvement or a 30 win season. wins didnt matter that much to me but it looks like all of our young guys are starting to figure it out and so is the team. It looks like we will get to 30.

This year Curry, Chandler, Crawford and more recently williams have all picked it up and Im proud of our guys this year. This is a team we can be excited about.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

113-99 Jalen for 333333333!!!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry fouled out.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Curry's out !!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> hehehe...... my bad.  Didn't know anyone was looking.


i was using espn but they suck


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

HOOHOOWW ... We ARE GOING TO WIN !!!! 30 WINS !!! We are on the right track.. we just have to figure out how to win on the road...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Realize that Philly has made 37 FTs to our 13. Only reason we're even in this game is because we're shooting .638 FG% to their .372.

Only 2 Bulls below .500 -- Brunson (0-1) and Blount (2-5).

Bulls 10-16 from 3! Rose 3-3, Crawdad 5-10, Jay 2-3.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Jay and Jamal BURNED by Iverson!!!!

42 points!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

Oh yeah, and the Bulls win. 115-106.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Jay and Jamal BURNED by Iverson!!!!
> 
> 42 points!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!
> ...


everyone gets burned by iverson. didnt iverson even cross jordan over and make him look foolish when AI was only a rookie. he does it to everybody


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

right now cbs sportsline is showing curry with 7 fouls :laugh: 

I knew he was foul prone, but really . . .


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

It appears as if we do need to score over 110 points to win!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Jay and Jamal BURNED by Iverson!!!!
> 
> 42 points!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!
> ...


42 Points ? on 11 - 28 Shooting HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA.... HAHAHAHAHA. 

With Jay and Jamal's FG percentage.... They make Iverson looks like an idiot. (No Offense AI fans !!! I'm just too excited right now)


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I see the Bulls being the next Kings/Mavericks next year.

Great offense; spotty defense.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> I see the Bulls being the next Kings/Mavericks next year.
> 
> Great offense; spotty defense.


I would love the Bulls to be the Kings of the East... no please, not MAvs... 

We got the offensive games, but we play a ridicilously bad defense.. and what we need right now.. is our own Doug Christie and Keon Clark....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Bold and Fearless predictions:*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> * We are at home, so we'll win.


<font color=mauve>Check.</font color>



> * Jamal and Jay will combine for a lot of points and assists, but fewer points and assists than AI and Snow.


*Points*
AI & Snow -- 59
J & J -- 47

<font color=mauve>Check.</font color>

*Assists*
AI & Snow -- 12
J & J -- 15

<font color=red>D'oh!</font color>



> * Rose won't play defense.


I need help on this one, I'll trust you guys...



> * Eddy Curry will grab fewer rebounds than at least one guard.


Jalen -- 7 rebounds
Eddy -- 5 rebounds

<font color=mauve>Check.</font color>



> * This will be the last game of the season, ending all hopes of the playoffs for the already statistically eliminated Bull.


<font color=mauve>Check.</font color>



> * *Grizzo'sTight's!* will make at least one absolutely unnecessary, completely non-basketball-related, extremely annoying, and highly mis-spelled post on this thread.


<font color=mauve>Check.</font color>

I may not be Nostradamus, but I didn't do too badly!

Here's to an amazing 2003-2004 season!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> 
> 
> I would love the Bulls to be the Kings of the East... no please, not MAvs...
> ...


Sorry, our offense is still a little bit streaky, but we have the potential to be a one of the best scoring team in the league. Before that, Curry have to stay away from foul trouble... Chandler have to keep doing put backs, Jalen have to stop shooting wildly, Jamal and Jay keep doing their thing.... Fizer scoring inside off the bench, Marshall's inside shooting and a little bit of parameter shoting. E-Rob on the break..... Bags will finally develop three point range, and Shaq like power game. :yes: (our twin tower will be Eddy and Dali... not Tyson...  )


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> right now cbs sportsline is showing curry with 7 fouls :laugh:
> 
> I knew he was foul prone, but really . . .


 They're usually a little behind when it comes to assists, rebounds, and fouls..... but they usually get the scoring straight.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crawscrew</b>!
> Jay has a solid game, Eddy dominates in limited minutes, as Coleman will get him into foul trouble. Jalen plays within the offense (16,7,7). Blount plays solid again.



Not bad eh  ...Just off with Jalen (20,7,6)


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> It appears as if we do need to score over 110 points to win!


:laugh: 

Yo BC...LISTEN UP!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Great win! Can't wait for next season


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

No more Bulls!
This is one to remember.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

all we need is a guy like JYD and we're set for next year, no trades!! next season we'l be what the clippers were SUPPOSED to be this year


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> all we need is a guy like JYD and we're set for next year, no trades!! next season we'l be what the clippers were SUPPOSED to be this year


That's only because there aren't too many free-agents-to-be on the Bulls next season, unlike the CLippers this season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Bulls 187, Sixers 4.


You missed it by....that much. :laugh:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Just coming in here to do what I told Bravo I'd do anytime one of our PGs shot more then 15 times.

Crawford, 23 shots.... :no: 

Curry would have had 40 without a problem had he not been in foul trouble... 14 for 16... that's just sick. I believe it also cemented him as the NBA FG% League Leader for the season, did it not?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

1. E. Curry CHI .585 
2. S. O'Neal LAL .573 

Lakers have one more game, against Golden State.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

awww man! How could you guys access the boards? The server woulodn't let me on last night.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Just coming in here to do what I told Bravo I'd do anytime one of our PGs shot more then 15 times.
> 
> Crawford, 23 shots.... :no:
> ...


Yeah, he took 23 shots but he also has 33 pts along with 8 dimes so what's the problem? If you had watched the game, you would know that most of his shots came from the second half when the Sixers is starting to double and triple team on him. Last but not least, we need those 33 pts because we could have lost this game if Jamal along with Jay didn't have a big third quarter since our lineup was featuring Baxter, Hassel, and Bags at the same time.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Just coming in here to do what I told Bravo I'd do anytime one of our PGs shot more then 15 times.
> 
> Crawford, 23 shots.... :no:
> ...


Well. . .

Jamal hit 56% on those 23 shots. . .as SHOOTING guard. And still had 8 assists. I, too, would prefer that 10 apg PG pounding the ball into Eddy, but Lonnie and Corie ain't exactly Eddy. I see Jammy's game more as him bailing us out down the stretch rather than being selfish. Basically, he helped carry us to victory. . .if that's OK with you.

And though Jamal's had his 'Rosey days', I don't think he would have a problem deferring to Eddy, Marcus, and Tyson by virtue of youth and chemistry. His shot selection has even improved a bit, so much of a bit, that he's raised it from a 38% at the start of March to his finishing at a still unspectacular but more respectable 41%, unlike Jalen's constant teetering and tottering at 40%.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

You missed my point and obviously you haven't followed the story line. I told him whenever Jamal or Jay shot over 15 times, I'd post about it because I am in the camp that Eddy should get the 1st shot.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> You missed my point and obviously you haven't followed the story line. I told him whenever Jamal or Jay shot over 15 times, I'd post about it because I am in the camp that Eddy should get the 1st shot.


Dude, Curry got 12 freaking shots in the first half. He would have gotten more if he could stay out of foul trouble but it's obvious that he can't so someone has to pick up the slack. With a lineup featuring Jamal, Jay, Baxter, Hassel, and Blount, who would you want to take the shot? Would you rather see Jay and Jamal setting up the balls so Baxter, Hassel, and Blount can shoot? I don't know about you but I would rather have Jamal and Jay shooting the ball any day over the likes of Baxter, Hassel, and Blount. Hey, but that's just me because a win is a win regardless of what happens.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*You guys are geing a little hard on Retro...*

He clearly isn't complaining about this game. He is being a man of his word and following up on his promise. In this game, with Curry benched in fould trouble, Jamal needed to shoot.

You know *Retro!*, guys, and if he really had a beef with this game we'd see a lot more from him than just the little pink dude shaking his head...


----------

